# Hygrometer



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

What do you consider to be the best shop hygrometer?...right now I am using some cheap ones from Wallmart...I get a different reading from each one so I just average them to get my reading....Not the best way to do it I know...Any suggestions ...Larry


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

I have some cheap ones too but I think they work reasonably well. However, I did decide to spend some money on a moisture meter to measure the wood directly. I felt it was key to getting the big picture when working with wood.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

those moisture meter's like lee valley has been selling they work pretty good had one for yearsi . i noticed that canadian tire sells one of those moisture meters now 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Mastercraft%2BDigital%2BMoisture%2BReader.jsp
now if i could prevent my fret ends from sticking out in the winter months i will have do do some research before my next builds


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you need daily readings?

I am a certified environmental Hygienist, I have all the professional tools for that including a hygro. if you only need it once in a while I can drop by and do a reading for you.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> Do you need daily readings?
> 
> I am a certified environmental Hygienist, I have all the professional tools for that including a hygro. if you only need it once in a while I can drop by and do a reading for you.


Thanks...Steve...Thats very kind of you...If I could get one reading sometime this week would be great..That will tell me how accurate the setup I have now is working...I have two small hygrometers and a programable dehumidifier....One of the hygrometers reacts a bit faster than the other but they seem to even out after awhile...Larry


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, I will try to drop down some evening...im parenting in the daytime all this week. most hygro's even good ones take a while to settle, but mines around 15sec or so.....

pm me your phone number so I can call to make sure your home.

Steve


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

It was great to see the shop larry, 

amazing work.....


----------

